# Beeswax from centuries-old shipwrecks



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2004255519_webbeeswax03.html


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Ken&Andria, Thanks for posting. It was an interesting article.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>"But we know the Indians were trading it prehistorically up and down the coast."<<<<

>>>>"There were no native honeybees in the New World.<<<<

I wonder what they consider "prehistoric"?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"Contradiction is not a sign of falsity, nor the lack of contradiction a sign of truth." --Blaise Pascal


----------

